# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  طلب صغير كتير ياريت تساعدوني

## همسة

انا خلصت توجيهي السنه ومحتارة ادرس صيدلة او دكتور صيدلية بدي اعرف الفرق بينهم وايهما افضل للشغل مستقبلا

----------


## الوسادة

هلا و الله بهمسة 

هاد الموقع بتحطي فيه التخصص اللي بدك اياه و بطلعلك كل شي عنه و مجال العمل 

http://www.admhec.gov.jo/Majors.aspx

بس انا الإشي اللي بعرفه انه دكتور الصيدلة اكتر بسنة من الصيدلة يعني رح تدرسي سنة زيادة و رسومة اغلى و يمكن الضعف حتى 

و بالنهاية اهم شي تختاري اشي بتحبيه 

بتمنى اكون افدتك

----------


## حبيبة نايف

مبروك ياهموسة إن شاء الله الشهادة الكبيرة شوفي حبيبتي بحكم إني بنت مستشفيات والي خبرة بالطاقم الصحي ابعدي أد ماتئدري عن الصيدلة لأنه كشغل واقف تقريبا يعني أنا بذكر إني بعد تخرجي مباشرة طلع اسمي بالصحة لأني كنت مقدمة لديوان الخدمة أما خريجين الصيدلة مابياخدوا إلا كل 4سنين مرة إزا كنت مأدمة لديوان الخدمة ومن جهة الصعوبة والله صعبة جدا مواد الفارما (الأدوية) رغم إني درست هالمادة مرتين مرة بالتوجيهي ومرة بالكلية وأبدا مااقتنعت بهالمادة هاد وأنا كمان الفارما عندي مو مكثفة فما بالك باللي تخصصه أصلا فارما أكيد بتكون أوسع فإنت إزا نسبتك حلوة ادخلي طب وإزا مو قدرتك الطب لاتطلعي من دائرة الطاقم الصحي واختاري نيوترشن(تغذية) كتير حلو ومطلوب كان بمستشفيات أو فنادق وحتى بالخليج عنا في بكل مدرسة لازم مشرفات تغذية أو اختاري تربية خاصة بصراحة روعة ومطلوب برضو كتير بالخليج أو علاج طبيعي (طب طبيعي) برضو نفس الشي أنا صاحبتي هون بالكويت زوجها خريج علاج طبيعي معاشه ألف ونص أردني وهاد بشتغل بمدرسة معاقين وغير إنه بياخد حالات بروحلها البيت يعني هاد بزنس خاص فيه غير شغله تبارك الرحمن أما الصيدلة والله متل ماحكتلك حالها واقف يعني بنت جيرانا كانت بالأردن تخرجت قبلي بسنتين والله ثم والله إني تخرجت وقدمت امتحان مزاولة مهنة وتجوزت ومباشرة طلع تعييني بحمزة بس طبعا كنت بالكويت يعني مارحت والله إنها لهلأ قاعدة ومالاقية شغل وتجوزت وخلفت ولسة بتستنى بالوظيفة والمختبرات حسب علمي تقريبا كمان سوقه واقف لأنه برضو أختها الزغيرة درست مختبرات وتخرجت وهلأ خلفت ولسة بتستنى والنهايه الله يكتبلك اللي في الخير ومابدي أحكيلك اختاري تمريض لأنه مو كل البنات شخصياتهم بتسمح إنه يكونوا ممرضات مع إنه أحلى التخصصات الطبية ومعروف إنه بياخدولوا نسبة أعلى من الصيدلة وهي أخوي درس تمريض وهلأبنت أختي بتدرس تمريض وكلهم مبسوطين فيه
والله يوفقك

----------

